# Need subs chicago south suburbs



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a route in the Orland - Tinley area that we need to fill. Perfect senario - Pickup truck with plow and 1 or 2 shovelers. If interested please call 708-403-8433 and ask for AL.
Thanks


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

*Bump*

You Won't Find A Better Company to work For


----------



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the great feedback and posting. We are growing our snow business and are looking for great subs. Are you looking for work.


----------



## triplaz (Nov 6, 2008)

I live in Downers Grove, IL
I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah i called talked to al on friday said he's call me on monday. never heard from him.

called monday left message and again today tuesday still nothing.... guess I'll keep looking....


----------



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Reliable. Sorry for the delayed response. I was out on Monday and was not able to talk to our routing manager until late yesterday. I will call you around 9 this morning.


----------



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Triplaz. I still need the Downers route filled, I will wait to hear from you if you have the right equipment for the job I thinks its a good opportunity.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ALJ;1104393 said:


> Reliable. Sorry for the delayed response. I was out on Monday and was not able to talk to our routing manager until late yesterday. I will call you around 9 this morning.


yes it was good to hear from you AL hope we can get some thing going with an area that my Equipment can fit your customer's need's


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm available as a backup in the Lisle/Downers area if you ever need one.


----------



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Please give me a call at the office 708-403-8433. I will be here for another hour or so.
Thanks Al.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll do my best. I have some work to finish at the office and will be using the phone, but I should be free after 5.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ALJ;1104801 said:


> Please give me a call at the office 708-403-8433. I will be here for another hour or so.
> Thanks Al.


hey if you want to know the equipment check out my pic's and i have a video on you tube also...


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

still lookin for help got a 2003 dodge 2500 with a 8' pro western i like off 111th and western


----------



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

All of our routes are filled for now unless something new comes in. I will keep you posted if something opens. I do have a few last minute open bids out in that area.


----------



## maneyg (Aug 14, 2009)

ALJ;1108386 said:


> All of our routes are filled for now unless something new comes in. I will keep you posted if something opens. I do have a few last minute open bids out in that area.


Hi, still have any routes? Have 10 more trucks. Call germane 630-408-6787


----------



## maneyg (Aug 14, 2009)

maneyg;1110912 said:


> Hi, still have any routes? Have 10 more trucks. Call germane 630-408-6787


Hey Allen , any luck with Orland?


----------

